# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Where to buy timber in Melbourne esp. eastern suburbs??

## Ashwood

Looking for a good place to buy timber in Melbourne, esp. east of the city. 
So far, I've been buying from the following: 
Tile Importer (ignore the misleading name) in Oakleigh - is quite good price-wise but their range is fairly limited ie. good if you are doing major structural work, but no good if you want trim & selected timbers. If you're not from the area, getting there from north of Oakleigh is a mission as the crossing from North to South across North Rd is the silliest most confusing junction ever built imho - the traffic planner who did should be sacked!!!  
Bunnings (hey, they don't always deserve the ribbing I sometimes see posted here). I've found they have good pricing and quality for pickets, dressed untreated radiata pine. Reasonable range and excellent quality for dressed seasoned hardwood (tassie oak/vic ash). Not the best selection nor consistent quality for treated pine or merbau imho. 
Tait Timber Glen Iris. Excellent quality & consistency in their timber, but price is not the best. They used to give trade discount when I buy in large bulk, which makes it okay but now they are moving to their new premises next door, mgmt has instructed their staff to stop this, so I won't be patronising them much now as they would then be more costly than most other places. 
Hence my search for alternatives. Any suggestions would be welcome, esp. good quality & price for treated pine, merbau, hardwood.

----------


## sundancewfs

Mitre 10 Bayswater have a good selection of tassie oak etc...
I've used them for a couple of projects

----------


## leeton

On a recent extension at our place, the Chippy ordered all his timber from Mitre 10 in Bayswater and the quality was outstanding.
I have just ordered Treated pine decking from Outdoor Timber in Bayswater also, waiting on delivery, but friendly service and good prices. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Ashwood

Thanks for that, guys. Glad to have this info - will check them out.

----------


## PlasterPro

I have used demar timber and hardware in clifton hill good price and service quality spot on amd mitre 10 richmond same price and quality ect.. 
always here good things about tait

----------

